

Collaborative Mathematics with SageMathCloud and Google Cloud Platform - williamstein
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/09/collaborative-mathematics-with.html

======
vit_tucek
Is there a comparison of Sage capabilities with other CAS such as Mathematica,
Matlab or Maple?

~~~
lutusp
Such a formal comparison may exist somewhere, but I can summarize the key
differences between Mathematica and Sage, two tools I'm familiar with.

Sage relies on Python, Mathematica relies on a proprietary language.

Mathematica can do a number of things that Sage can't do, but Sage has a wider
array of mathematical tools and environments bundled with it (and Sage is a
big package -- 4.4 GB installed). Sage includes a number of specialized
packages for research and scientific mathematics beyond the most often used
functions and packages.

Sage can perform the usual symbolic math operations -- solve equations,
derive, integrate, produce many kinds of symbolic and numerical results.
Mathematica can solve more cases in the same domains.

Sage is free. Mathematica presently costs $2,745 for the default, single-seat
license.

Sage: [http://www.sagemath.org/](http://www.sagemath.org/)

My Sage tutorial:
[http://www.arachnoid.com/sage](http://www.arachnoid.com/sage)

Mathematica: [http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/pricing/industry-
individu...](http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/pricing/industry-
individuals.php)

